# Dog Park or Dog Boarding?



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey all, for those who haven't read my other thread Riley was in boarding last week and had an "issue" that I brought to my vets attention (please see my other thread in this section). 

Well his 24 hour urine analysis/panel came back and everything is beautiful (thank goodness) we are still waiting for the 48 and 72 hour panels---

Now, here is the interesting thing. When I brought him in I also brought in a stool sample--on a whim, it wasn't necessary but I thought what the heck, he is going anyway. It turns out the stool sample is positive for Giardia. 

After researching Giardia is quite common in puppies and really in dogs, especially now a days; however, it can be a real pain in the neck to deal with for several reasons (can be stubborn to get rid of because it is becoming so common it can become almost antibiotic resistant, can be passed on to humans, etc.). I spent the day cleaning all bedding. 

I was told that I should get baby wipes (which I did) and after he poops I should wipe his behind. He is on two different medications. One is a powder that I mix with the raw and he doesn't even know he is ingesting it. 

The other is flagyl which is a little more difficult--it is a rather large pill and he spit half of it out about three times so I am not sure how much of the first pill he got--any suggestions are appreciated: I tried cheese and peanut butter, no good. 

Anyway, giardia is gotten by drinking stagnant, yucky water or by sniffing the feces of a dog that has it (the cases live in the poops for quite some time) or sniffing/licking the butt of a dog that has it. Dog parks and kennels are very common places for this protozoa. We were double whammied. A warning to all that board their dogs and go to dog parks. Be careful.....My question is, which do you think is more risky for parasitic infections and the such: dog parks or kennels?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I've made it clear that I am a big fan of the particular dog park that I go to, but I'd have to say the risk of giardia is probably greater there than at a boarding kennel.

Giardia can be nasty to diagnose so it is frequently treated symptomatically. Most owners will not be aware that their dog has it or how important it is to keep the dog away from other dogs.

Traditional boarding kennels have limited dog-to-dog contact and even the doggy daycare with optional boarding setup that I use with Esther monitors the dogs pretty closely.

I've never had a dog with giardia but I had the misfortune to care for one for a while that did. It was almost chronic with him. If I recall, it's really a parasite and difficult to get rid of. Dogs, and people, sometimes get it from drinking downstream from a herd of sheep, for example.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

You got it. I read a research article that says some puppies build up an immunity to it over time, some dogs are carriers and some dogs are symptomatic. The vet did say it is sooo common, especially in younger dogs but lets see what happens. It is like a double-edged sword. You want to socialize your pup for soooo many reasons but then something like this comes along and it is rather upsetting.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The kicker is, a dog can get giardia without ever seeing another dog. He can get it in the most pristine-looking wilderness area.

It's very common in cats, BTW.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I know, all they have to do is sniff (too close) an infected poop--for those that have dogs that eat poop (mine doesn't but still) they really have to keep up on this their dogs could be carriers and they wouldn't even know it. In PA my dog used to eat a lot of the moss, who knows what was laying in that moss. I heard there is a vaccine for Giardia but I don't know much about it. Once we battle this I am going to ask about it.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Giardia is quite common, both in humans and in animals. I personally have gotten giardia from drinking the well water at our first house. I would think that a dog park is far mor dangerous than a baording facility. I don't think they went out of their way to give your dog dirty water. But if they are on a well for water, it could be coming from there. I would let them know that your dog was positive so they can have their water tested. 

giardia vaccine...from UC-Davis
Canine Giardia spp. Vaccine

Around 90% of dogs respond to treatment for Giardia infection, most infected dogs are asymptomatic, and the disease is not usually life-threatening. The vaccine does not prevent infection but may reduce shedding and clinical signs. The zoonotic potential of Giardia remains unclear. Based on existing evidence, the UC Davis VMTH does not currently recommend routine vaccination of dogs for Giardia spp, and the vaccine is not stocked by our pharmacy.

With animals, I think an ocassional bout of some parasite is inevitable. They live closer to the ground, mucus membranes are more often on contact with the soil, and they are attracted to things that smell bad...usually stuff that contains bacteria, viruses, and parasites. In the last ten years we've had wood lice, fleas, and a foster litter with parvo. Some things jsut come with the territory.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Briteday, thanks so much. I don't think Riley got it from contaminated water I think he got it from getting way too close to another dogs bum-bum or another dogs poop-he is not a poop eater but he is definitely an up close poop sniffer. 

My husband said exactly what you said last night that it is inevitable for dogs to get something somewhere along the line and not many people bring in poop samples on a regular basis. I just did on a whim and the vet said it was a good thing I said to test the poop she would have told me not to bother because it seemed to be a urinary problem, not an intestinal problem--sometimes you have to follow your instinct. 

Although he is asymptomatic I betcha that is why he lost some weight, it is a symptom--it all makes sense. 

By the way, I just resorted to cutting the flagyl pill in half and putting the pill in the way back of his throat then closing his mouth and stroking his throat to swallow. I had peanut butter, cheese, tripe all over my house yesterday and we tried to hide it in his breakfast this morning and he wouldn't eat the breakfast. Scary when your dog is smarter than you,,,,good thing I am bigger and a little stronger--lol (and thank goodness he is a sweety who doesn't mind me sticking my fingers in his mouth/throat)


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Giardia really isn't that big of a deal. In the grand scheme of things that can go wrong with a dog, I'd probably pick that over most other things if given the choice LOL. A dog can carry giardia for quite some time before ever showing symptoms- which can be brought out during times of stress. My first greyhound was positive for giardia when I brought her home is an example - no problems in the adoption kennel (environment she was used to), but it came out once I brought her home (totally new, and therefore stressful, environment). Flagyl took care of things.

In terms of places most likely to have a communicable doggy disease? I'd say the dog park, no question. Kennels (good ones) will disinfect and clean all surfaces with products that should kill giardia and other buggers that can go from dog to dog. There is a risk, of course, in common turn out areas. I know I always pick up after kennel dogs when they poop because our dogs share the same turn out space as kennel dogs. The concrete runs and kennels are cleaned daily with a solution that will kill giardia, etc...

I'm not sure any of the dog parks I've been to have a regular cleaning schedule, much less disinfecting things - occasionally dumping the water out of the baby pools maybe. 

Flagyl is a drug that starts to dissolve pretty quickly when it gets damp...and it tastes NASTY. Whenever I give flagyl, I just put it in the back of the dog's throat rather than trying to hide it...they always seem to find it and spit it out  One thing I've heard, but never tried is to use a medium sized marshmellow. Basically, put the pill in the middle of the marshmellow. The stickiness should make the pill stay inside pretty well and it's not moist in a marshmellow so the pill shouldn't desolve quickly. (If you try it, let me know if it works LOL )


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Flagyl is one awful tasting med. I think I would just push it down theback of the throat without trying to put it in food. It is probably the worst tasting med I've ever taken.

Also, besides dog stool, giardia is most commonly found in water...not unclean facilities unless they are trying to clean with infected water. My giardia infection came from drinking tap water at our first house which was on a well. Turns out the well head seal had broken and was leaking contaminants. You can also get giardia from drinking unfiltered water like from a lake or river. And all of my dogs have done that on occasion. I take a stool sample on each of my pets to the vet at the time of their annual visits, and in between if I suspect anything. It sounds like Riley was asymptomatic. Goodness knows you would have definitely taken a stool sample with you the first time if he had symptoms. As a lab tech we learn the symptoms so that we can tell if any test has been overlooked and "explosive diarrhea" doesn't even begin to describe some of the symptoms that I've seen in animals and humans. So be glad that Riley was just a little "off."


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks sooo much guys. He is actually on two meds, one is a powder in packets for 7 days it is called Panacur Granules--I can mix that in his food and he doesn't mind. He is on Flagyl for 14 days. I just split the pill in half and stick it down his throat. I am also baby wiping his bottom after #2 with baby wipes just to be sure there is nothing left behind (no pun intended) and I have cleaned all bedding and toys, just in case. I am sure he will be fine. I did read an article that says that younger dogs (like Riley) are more susceptible and dogs can even build an immunity to this as they get older (that is unless they are an older dog with a compromised immune system). This too shall pass.... I saw someone else had been asking about Giardia, I hope this thread helps them. (my niece works in a vets office and is studying to be a vet and she said it is extremely common but people should be aware they must practice good hygiene with their dog because it can, in some cases, transfer to humans--so be sure to wash your hands!!!)


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

The panacur is a de-wormer. Your lucky your dog will eat it...I've never had a greyhound willingly eat the granuled panacur, so I always use the liquid.

Hope he's back to 100% soon!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

yeah, I just mixed it really well in his raw food and he didn't seem to notice it--the flagyl is a whole other battle.

By the way, he stool will be rechecked FOUR weeks after he finishes all the meds...


----------



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

Just wondering because my puppy just got giardia.... what symptoms did your dog show besides the diarrhea?

My pup sleeps ALL the time. Literally, all the time... almost as though she is depressed.

I got Panacur and Metronidazole, I just open her mouth and put it way in the back and it's done with.

Sorry to bring this thread back up again but yeah I just wanted to know everything I could about Giardia and how long it takes to cure? I just want my puppy to be like a puppy again


----------



## Sadie05 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> I heard there is a vaccine for Giardia but I don't know much about it. Once we battle this I am going to ask about it.



*Hi Ginny01OT:

I looked up the information about the Giardia vaccine for you... click on the link. 
I just did a search " Giardia vaccine " and got what I got. 

http://www.entirelypets.com/giar25dos.html 

I hope Riley feels better soon.  
Merry x-mas too! 

~ Andrea~ *


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

andyACEcandy said:


> Just wondering because my puppy just got giardia.... what symptoms did your dog show besides the diarrhea?
> 
> My pup sleeps ALL the time. Literally, all the time... almost as though she is depressed.
> 
> ...


My dog was also depressed when he had the giardia. Honestly Riley had very few symptoms so It was a good thing a brought the stool in to be checked on a whim. The medications totally eradicated the giardia--I also cleaned all his bedding and wiped his bottom with baby wipes after he pooped to be sure it was totally clean back there. Also, I immediately picked up and disposed of his poop as I believe that parasite can live on stool for quite a while. I am sure your .baby will be better soon


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Re the pill giving, I use Velveeta slices I just press the pill into one side and then fold it around I use small (for riley's size 1/2 slice) so it's not something they have to think about chewing but can just use the doggie gulp and even my most difficult dog is now taking meds with ease. Lol she won't even eat the beefy heart guard but now i wrap pieces up in the Velveeta and gulp it's gone.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I just throw pills to the back of his throat, close his mouth and stroke the bottom side of his throat so he swallows--I am a pill-giving pro now and he doesn't seem to mind--lol


----------

